# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Snurken verhelpen met speciale mondbeugel

## FRANCOIS580

Snurken verhelpen met speciale mondbeugel 

*Word jij, zoals zovele landgenoten, geconfronteerd met de vervelende gevolgen van snurken? Sommige snurkers of patiënten met een of andere vorm van slaapapneu gebruiken een speciale pomp die 's nachts hun luchtwegen openhoudt. Het gebruik van zo'n pomp is behoorlijk ingrijpend. Het is inderdaad geen lachertje om iedere nacht met een masker te slapen. Niet alle snurkers kiezen voor deze vervelende oplossing. De oplossing van hun probleem komt uit een onverwachte hoek. De resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken leerden immers dat een antisnurkbeugel, aangebracht door de tandarts, doeltreffend is bij de behandeling van snurken en slaapapneu.*

Dat is niet alleen bijzonder goed nieuws voor de snurkers zélf, maar voor alle gezinnnen die zo iemand in hun rangen tellen. Maar liefst één op twee gezinnen hebben af te rekenen met de gevolgen van een hardnekkige snurker. En het zijn op verre na niet alleen snurkers die onder dit probleem gebukt gaan. In de eerste plaats hun partner, maar ook alle overige gezinsleden lijden onder dit snurkprobleem. Het lawaai dat snurkers veroorzaken verstoort ook de nachtrust van alle gezinsleden en het heeft meestal ook een nadelige invloed op de relatie én het gezinsleven van de snurker.

*Tandheelkundige bewerking* 

Het aanbrengen van zo'n anti-snurkbeugel is een tandheelkundige bewerking die door de tandarts wordt uitgevoerd. Een anti-snurkbeugel duwt de onderkaak van de snurker naar voor, waardoor hun luchtwegen worden vrijgemaakt. Een anti-snurkbeugel is goedkoop en lang niet zo ingrijpend als een masker.

*Snurken weegt zwaar op gezinsleven*

Wie slaapt met een snurker, weet best hoe zwaar dit probleem op hun relatie én hun gezinsleven weegt. Vele koppels met een snurker slapen zelfs apart om elkaars nachtrust te respecteren. Tijdens onderzoeken gaf tien procent van alle snurkers en hun partner toe ooit aan een echtscheiding te hebben gedacht. Dat zal zéker niemand .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## christel1

Ik ben eens gaan googelen op de prijs van zo'n anti-snurkbeugel en ik vind het persoonlijk niet zo goedkoop, de prijs varieert van 483 € tot meer dan 800 €, en ik denk dat dit in B zelfs niet terugbetaald wordt maar een apneutoestel dat daar wel tussenkomst in is. Niet alle snurkers hebben volgens mij slaapapneu en sommige mensen weten zelfs niet dat ze slaapapneu hebben, sommigen snurken zelfs niet. 
Zelf heb ik 1 keer snoreeze gebruikt, als ik met mijn dochter op vakantie was in Spanje snurkte ik heel erg naar het schijnt en ze kon er niet van slapen, de dag erna zijn we gewoon naar de apotheek gegaan en snoreeze gevraagd, werkt prima hoor, ik snurkte nog heel zachtjes volgens haar. Is een spray die je in de keel spuit en het huigje een beetje verlamd want het is dat dat het snurkgeluid produceert omdat het aan het trillen gaat en je slaapt met je mond open. Nu bestaat het ook al in andere vormen dacht ik toch. 
En als er niemand bij mij slaapt dan mag ik gezellig snurken, enkel mijn hond kan er van wakker worden, grapje hoor, hij snurkt harder dan ik soms.

----------


## sietske763

door een neurologisch slaaponderzoek van 48 uur, weet de neuroloog al weer heel veel,
iig op slaapapneu.
je hebt daar een soort O2 maskers voor en ik ken iemand die dat app. heeft, het wordt vergoedt (na uitslagen natuurlijk) het is een weekje wennen en dan is diegene en partner eraan gewend.

----------

